# Premier upgrade failure - Data Error (Cyclic Redundancy Check)



## jonnybee2good (Feb 3, 2013)

I recently purchased a Tivo Premier and a WD20EURS hard drive from Amazon with the intention of upgrading the Tivo hard drive. After considerable research online, I downloaded the premiere_linux_inc_supersize_jmfs-rev104.iso and the wdidle.iso and burned them each to cds. I attached the original Tivo hard drive and the WD20EURS (straight out of the box; no formatting) to my computer and booted with the jmfs disk. 
After a bit the screen, where choice of Copy, Expand, Supersize, Exit etc. is shown, appeared, but with the Copy selection grayed out along with the msg that only one drive was attached. I had noticed on start up that the 
WD20EURS was making a clicking sound; i.e. four clicks, slight delay, and then a fifth click repeated over the period of about a minute followed by apparent complete shutdown of the drive. Repeated boots produced the same results.
I figured I had received a bad drive, so I exchanged it for a new one. Much to my chagrin, I got the same results when attempting to copy to the new drive; same messages, same noise. I removed and installed the new drive in a second computer where Disk Management listed the drive with a red X with the message that the drive must be initialized. Upon selecting initialize I get the msg Data Error (Cyclic Redundancy Check). During the period the new drive was installed in the second computer, it was clicking and starting up and shutting down. 
To try and determine if it was the WD20EURS or a problem with my computer, I successfully initiated copy to another SATA drive, so apparently the jmfs program works.
What is going on? The odds that I would receive two bad drives with the same symptoms would be infinitesimal.
Help!


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

jonnybee2good said:


> I recently purchased a Tivo Premier and a WD20EURS hard drive from Amazon with the intention of upgrading the Tivo hard drive. After considerable research online, I downloaded the premiere_linux_inc_supersize_jmfs-rev104.iso and the wdidle.iso and burned them each to cds. I attached the original Tivo hard drive and the WD20EURS (straight out of the box; no formatting) to my computer and booted with the jmfs disk.
> After a bit the screen, where choice of Copy, Expand, Supersize, Exit etc. is shown, appeared, but with the Copy selection grayed out along with the msg that only one drive was attached. I had noticed on start up that the
> WD20EURS was making a clicking sound; i.e. four clicks, slight delay, and then a fifth click repeated over the period of about a minute followed by apparent complete shutdown of the drive. Repeated boots produced the same results.
> I figured I had received a bad drive, so I exchanged it for a new one. Much to my chagrin, I got the same results when attempting to copy to the new drive; same messages, same noise. I removed and installed the new drive in a second computer where Disk Management listed the drive with a red X with the message that the drive must be initialized. Upon selecting initialize I get the msg Data Error (Cyclic Redundancy Check). During the period the new drive was installed in the second computer, it was clicking and starting up and shutting down.
> ...


You should have made yourself a copy of the Ultimate Boot CD, and then you would have had not only wdidle3, but the WD diagnostics as well, because the first thing you should have done was run WD's long test on the EURS.

Did any of the PCs involved have GigaByte brand motherboards?

Are you sure none of the power supplies in those PCs are marginal?

How well did Amazon pack those drives for shipping?


----------



## jonnybee2good (Feb 3, 2013)

Intel motherboard.

The power supplies are good.

The drives were both suspended in a cradle - tightly packed.

I downloaded the WD diagnostic tool, but it is useless since the drive is unrecognizable.

I just installed the drive as a second drive and it is not recognized at all by disk management. The drive apparently shuts down after the first series of clicks after startup. Have installed via usb as well, same results. I talked with a WD tech support person who knew less than I do. He said the drive was defective (the first one) and I should return it, which I did. Am searching around the internet, but haven't found a fix.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

jonnybee2good said:


> Intel motherboard.
> 
> The power supplies are good.
> 
> ...


Although unlikely, it's not impossible for you to have received two bad drives in a row.

You say you connected some other drive in the same place and successfully copied the TiVo drive to it?

(Do not try to look at a TiVo drive, especially an S4, with Windows)


----------



## jonnybee2good (Feb 3, 2013)

Yes, I replaced the WD20EURS with an available Samsung drive and the copy cycle initiated correctly.

I have reinstalled the Tivo drive in the Premier and it works perfectly. I did not run Windows while it was installed.

I did notice that both the WD20EURS drives were manufactued in Thailand in Dec of 2012, so they are probably from the same batch.

I guess the best course of action is to get a refund and forget about the upgrade. Since I don't know what is going on here, I'd really hate to trash another drive.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

jonnybee2good said:


> Yes, I replaced the WD20EURS with an available Samsung drive and the copy cycle initiated correctly.
> 
> I have reinstalled the Tivo drive in the Premier and it works perfectly. I did not run Windows while it was installed.
> 
> ...


Looks like I grabbed my most recent EURS at just the right time.

Thailand, but October.


----------



## jonnybee2good (Feb 3, 2013)

I've decided to try and get another replacement from Amazon and, next time, use a different computer with a different motherboard. Still can't accept the fact that two new hd's could fail with identical symptons.

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

jonnybee2good said:


> I've decided to try and get another replacement from Amazon and, next time, use a different computer with a different motherboard. Still can't accept the fact that two new hd's could fail with identical symptons.
> 
> Thanks for the replies.


Probably has nothing to do with anything, but are any of the motherboards involved GigaByte brand?


----------



## jonnybee2good (Feb 3, 2013)

No. Both Intel.


----------



## Bruzer (Jul 8, 2005)

jonnybee2good said:


> I've decided to try and get another replacement from Amazon and, next time, use a different computer with a different motherboard. Still can't accept the fact that two new hd's could fail with identical symptons.
> 
> Thanks for the replies.


Did you purchase your drive from Amazon in mid-January? That's when they had them for $100, and that's when I bought mine. I'll check the MFG date tonight. I haven't done anything with it yet, but it sounds like I better at least run the WD extended test on the drive just to make sure it checks out OK.


----------



## jonnybee2good (Feb 3, 2013)

I purchased the first drive on Jan 26. Both drives were manuf in Thailand in Dec.


----------



## Bruzer (Jul 8, 2005)

Bruzer said:


> Did you purchase your drive from Amazon in mid-January? That's when they had them for $100, and that's when I bought mine. I'll check the MFG date tonight. I haven't done anything with it yet, but it sounds like I better at least run the WD extended test on the drive just to make sure it checks out OK.


My MFG date is December, made in Thailand. I was able to successfully run the WD extended test (it passed), and WDIDLE3 showed that the IDLE3 timer was already disabled. I plan to do my HD upgrade sometime this week using JMFS and will reply with my results.

Side question for folks:

Is there any Acoustic Management software that I should run on the WD20EURS, or is it already set up for quiet acoustics?


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

It's pretty quiet as is. Also from my experience and from reading the forums it does not have intellipark feature enabled so you do not need to run wdidle3. You could if you wanted to be ultrconservative but it seems that everyone that has bought a WD20EURS recently has found that intellipark is disabled. In fact I have not seen intellipark references anymore but see only intellipower which is something different. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------

